

Apple rolls out new status page for Services, Stores and iCloud - derpenxyne
http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/

======
jpxxx
Thoroughly appreciated, years overdue, and colorblind-aware. Nicely done.

~~~
BryantD
I'm holding final judgement till I see if it reflects reality well, but it's
really promising.

~~~
onedev
but does it blend?

------
philippbosch
They even have some kind of JSON API for that:
[http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/data/system_status...](http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/data/system_status_en_US.js)

------
jayfuerstenberg
The one status I'd love to see is the iTunes connect report generation status.

Many days it comes in late and I'd like to know how late.

~~~
spjwebster
I've been using appfigures.com's status page for that:

<http://www.appfigures.com/itcstatus>

------
philfreo
It's not Retina-ready.

~~~
darkmagnus
How so?

------
desbest
Why does Apple need a status page? I thought "it just works".

Steve Jobs needs to make a comeback.

~~~
pretoriusB
> _Why does Apple need a status page? I thought "it just works"._

For one, that's a marketing slogan.

And if it represents any reality it's that Macs are EASY to use ("it just
works without fussing about with manuals and settings"), not that they are
perfect ("it just works 100% the time with no glitches").

Apple also has: bug reporting system, send debug info dialog, support forums,
genius bar help, and service care packages. By your logic, they wouldn't need
those either.

> _Steve Jobs needs to make a comeback_

Because under Steve everything worked perfectly?

The overheating G4 Cube was under Jobs. G3 logic board problems were under
Jobs. The G5 cooling system problems were under Jobs. The antenna thingy was
under Jobs. The failure that was Ping was under Jobs. Heck, MobileMe and such,
that never got anywhere were also under Jobs. As were tons of other bugs and
problems.

Apple wasn't perfect and is not perfect. Nothing changed in this regard. And
no signs of declining or getting worse either, as of yet.

As for the current status page, that's a welcome addition.

~~~
nwh
Just on the G4 Cube, I wouldn't say there was a particular problem with heat
there. If there was, there's a cage in the bottom and provisions for a fan to
be retrofitted. I still use one of mine as a main server, and heat isn't an
issue with them unless you upgrade the CPU. I'm more worried about their cost-
cut power supply really.

